# does anybody know coffeewood, also called Partridgewood?



## marcosvillamontes (Jun 4, 2012)

hello this is Marcos Villamontes speaking from Bolivia, 
We have just bought some new forest concessions and in these concessions there is quite a lot of coffeewood, also called Partridgewood, so we wonder whether we should exploit this or not.
Does anybody has any experience with this type of wood? Is it suitable for outdoor decking for example?









coffeewood decking









coffeewood flooring









this is also coffeewood flooring


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, hi from the USA, Oregon state to be more specific; I get a kick out of saying hi to people so far away. I haven't heard of anyone using it, but I've heard of it and there are several hardwood suppliers around who may be interested in it. Hardwood Industries and Gilmers are a couple that come to mind. As nice as that wood looks it would be a shame to not try.


----------

